# DIY Hopper weight...



## ChrisKon (Nov 18, 2020)

Hi all,

I keep my hopper at the very minimum half full (I'm an optimistic guy) for bean weight but I've always thought to myself "what do you do when have no more beans in the blend to top up"??

So I made a quick DIY weight, weighed at 150g and have tried to cover as much of the surface as poss

I could even top up the weight as the beans decrease...

In theory, Is this effective or pointless? (Well, not pointless as I had fun making it)


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

@ChrisKon You could put some googly eyes on it I guess...


----------



## AndyDClements (Aug 29, 2016)

you cannot imagine how much it gets to me because the colours are not symmetrical.


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

AndyDClements said:


> you cannot imagine how much it gets to me because the colours are not symmetrical.


 Once there are googly eyes on it, it will fix all that for you


----------



## ChrisKon (Nov 18, 2020)

AndyDClements said:


> you cannot imagine how much it gets to me because the colours are not symmetrical


 I actually would've gone for colour symmetry but that would've meant smashing up my daughters creation for the right pieces...


----------



## LukeC (Jan 9, 2021)

ChrisKon said:


> I actually would've gone for colour symmetry but that would've meant smashing up my daughters creation for the right pieces...


 Justifiable.


----------



## AndyDClements (Aug 29, 2016)

DavecUK said:


> Once there are googly eyes on it, it will fix all that for you


 And those googly eyes need to be paced to be equal height and distance from the sides, OR ELSE....


----------



## Dallah (Jan 31, 2015)

In all seriousness when I had a tube hopper conversion on a big old commercial machine a weight on the bed of beans made a world of difference to grind consistency.


----------



## Rickv (Nov 18, 2019)

Love this. Now where are the Lego's


----------



## AndyDClements (Aug 29, 2016)

Go different. Rubik's cube? Rubik's snake? Retro wooden train?


----------



## Rincewind (Aug 25, 2020)

@ChrisKon Aaahhh an *Aztec Temple* i see 😎


----------



## Missy (Mar 9, 2016)

I sense the beginnings of a competition! Hubby won't be pleased if I go get the SJ Hopper out of the garage, nor will the mouse that's probably living in it now... Live mice as Hopper weight anyone?

(** please not let potential future buyers the Hopper is safe from non-imaginary rodents!!)


----------

